# September 2014: "5 Lines" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 15, 2014)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on **September 25th, 2014 at 7pm EST*.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 17, 2014)

*We are going to have to discount another single vote. We must yet again implore all voters to be sure they **CHOOSE THREE POEMS​ before clicking submit. *


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 17, 2014)

Really tough to pick just 3...So many beautiful poems, Wish I could have voted for them all...Thanks , NOW--I am going to go use my "like" button, lol....Peace...Jul


----------



## escorial (Sep 17, 2014)

voted


----------



## Nellie (Sep 18, 2014)

Voted, difficult choices, tho.


----------

